# AXP - AXP Energy



## yogi-in-oz (20 July 2006)

Hi folks,

AKK ..... another Aussie oiler in USA, so here's our 
astroanalysis for the remainder of 2006:

       21072006 ..... minor cycle here

  25-26072006 ..... new moon and 3 time cycles should 
                           focus positive spotlight on AKK ... 

  11-15082006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles here.

       21082006 ..... minor ... intraday.

   25-28082006 ..... minor

       29082006 ..... minor

       08092006 ..... minor  ... finances???

       12092006 ..... minor and positive

       14092006 ..... minor and positive news???

       26092006 ..... minor and positive

       02102006 ..... minor and positive ... finances???

       04102006 ..... significant and negative news???

 *** 26102006 ..... 3 significant and negative cycles here ***

       20112006 ..... significant and positive cycle - finance-related???

   24-27112006 ..... significant and positive light on AKK

**04-12122006 ..... 3 positive cycles to bring an aggressive rally ??? ***

        13122006 ..... minor ... finances???

    22-27122006 ..... 2 time cycles - minor news???

January 2007 will likely bring 3 substantial negative time 
cycles, so it will probably be around the March equinox 2007, 
before we see another series of positive aspects for AKK.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 July 2006)

Hi folks,

AKK ..... volume up already today, ahead of 
3 positive cycles expected this week ..... 

happy trading 

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 July 2006)

Hi folks,

AKK ..... as expected, this stock is looking good and 
trading to the script, so far ... 

Further key dates ahead, posted above on 20072006.

happy days

yogi


----------



## GRTRADER (29 January 2007)

Anyone know whats up with this one at the moment - the latest announcement looked pretty good - is it just profit taking?


----------



## TradeStats (29 January 2007)

The fact that they have listed in the latest announcement that the potential oil and gas potential for St. Gabriel 1 could be lower than that which they have previously announce.

In an previous announcement they mentioned:



> The St Gabriel 1 well (Verus - 7.45% Net Royalty Interest) has an estimated most likely recoverable oil and gas resource as follows:
> • 27.3 billion cubic feet (BCF) of potentially recoverable gas; and
> • 3,600,000 barrels of potential recoverable oil.
> A spud date for the St Gabriel 1 well will be made shortly.




They have stated in they last announcement:



> The St. Gabriel 1 prospect has a potential recoverble resource range from a low case of 1.82 million barrels of oil and 13.6 billion cubic feet of gas to a high case of 5 million barrels of oil and 36 billion cubic feet of gas based on independent geological assessment.




They have not mentioned a low case scenario previously as far as I know, which is only a third of the previously mention potential.


----------



## jemma (1 February 2007)

*Re: AKK - Yogi time to update*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> AKK ..... another Aussie oiler in USA, so here's our
> astroanalysis for the remainder of 2006:
> ...




Yogi,

Can you please update AKK for us, it is getting closer to the march equinox again. Cheers.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 February 2007)

Hi folks,

AKK .....  a quick tour ...  nothing positive, until:

     23022007 ... positive ... finances?

     01032007 ... negative

20-21032007 ... 2 negative cycles

23-26032007 ... positive light on AKK

     09042007 ... difficult aspect

12-16042007 ... 2 positive cycles here

     23042007 ...  negative light on AKK

27-30042007 ... negative news here???

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## jemma (2 February 2007)

Yogi,

Thanks for AKK, does not look very good though. We shall see.


----------



## jemma (4 February 2007)

Anyone interested in this stock, I have done extensive research and believe it is the best oil and gas stock around based on drilling targets which are happening now. No-one is interested here


----------



## kransky (4 February 2007)

i have steered away from oil & gas as i cant come to grips with the terminology.. so i cant judge the potential/value accurately enough.

can anyone give us a basic summary of the companies activities and i am assuming why they show good potential?


----------



## jemma (4 February 2007)

Gee kransky I have not got a spare hour to type for you.

Read the last activities they are drilling 4 wells over the next 3 months with PEL 73 in 8-12 weeks the biggest for 800 million barrels at a 16.5% interest.

great management team.


----------



## kransky (5 February 2007)

I suspect you do... aren't you retired as a result of your huge gains?



Just kidding.


----------



## kransky (5 February 2007)

800MB oil *$40 per barrel *.16 = $5Bn

not bad for a company worth 90M


----------



## ALFguy (9 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Gee kransky I have not got a spare hour to type for you.
> 
> Read the last activities they are drilling 4 wells over the next 3 months with PEL 73 in 8-12 weeks the biggest for 800 million barrels at a 16.5% interest.
> 
> great management team.




Been reading through their anns and like what I see.
Can't believe there isn't more interest in this thread. These guys appear to have huge potential.

I particularly like their last ann   

Price is currently weaker so may take a position soon.


----------



## JWBH01 (3 March 2007)

What is going on with this share it just keeps sliding?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 March 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> AKK .....  a quick tour ...  nothing positive, until:
> 
> ...




 

    AKK ..... trading to the script. so far ... lol 
                 (see post above)

have a great weekend

     paul


----------



## wintermute (3 March 2007)

ALFGuy, I'm suspicious that AKK was being pumped and dumped... certainly based on the posts on another forum it seemed so.  Looks to have potential, but my feeling was that it had run too hard to early and thought it could come crashing down. 

JWBH the above running to hard too early on what might be discovered rather than because of actual discoveries, is IMO why it has been hit hard... add the fact that the St Gabrial 1 well is taking much longer than anticipated and I think that the high risk profile has got people exiting in this uncertain market. 

It has been quite common recently for speculative stocks to have price rises that IMO are completely unjustified prior to them actually making any discoveries, people are buying at a price that might be reasonable if they succeed which doesn't factor any of the risk that they may not succeed into the price, which to me is just insane! Why buy something that if it succeeds should maintain the price you paid for it, with little upside, but if it fails will plummet in price????

Note if it drops down to around the 40c mark I might consider it  

Tony.


----------



## benwex (5 March 2007)

NOT FAR TO GO...


----------



## JWBH01 (5 March 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> ALFGuy, I'm suspicious that AKK was being pumped and dumped... certainly based on the posts on another forum it seemed so.  Looks to have potential, but my feeling was that it had run too hard to early and thought it could come crashing down.
> 
> JWBH the above running to hard too early on what might be discovered rather than because of actual discoveries, is IMO why it has been hit hard... add the fact that the St Gabrial 1 well is taking much longer than anticipated and I think that the high risk profile has got people exiting in this uncertain market.
> 
> ...





Looks like you were right Tony.  I hope this one doesn't keep tumbling.  

Not sure if I should buy some more to average down.  Some Bad news out today as well.


----------



## wintermute (5 March 2007)

Hmmm I'm a bit more concerned now, I was assuming that there was still a possibility of the St Gabrial1 well being a success. 

What I wonder about is the reason for abandoning, ie too high a pressure.... Was the pressure from natural gas?  Are they using the right technology to drill it? or are there just times when it is too dangerous? 

The thing that I'm not sure about is if this well had that problem, then what are the chances that other wells in the same general area will have the same problem??? I'm not qualified to say, but one would think that the risk just got higher!

Certainly has taken a beating! Sorry to hear you have taken a hit on it JWB...... This was outside my risk profile to start with (I first found out about it when it was already at 60c) so personally I wouldn't be averaging down, but it all depends on your risk tolerance, what sort of a setback you think this is, and what upside you think there is with the other prospects. 

Tony.


----------



## JWBH01 (5 March 2007)

Yeah, I better not average down and use all my funds, better try and find something else. I think I better sit back for a while and see what is going to happen over the next couple of days before I decide to cut my losses or to hold.  Hopefully it won't go down much further.  I wonder if the SP would have plummetted so much if it didn't happen at this time?

A stop lose would have been good in this instance, even though I am not a big fan of them.


----------



## wintermute (5 March 2007)

I think that the current market conditions would almost have to have amplified the effect of todays announcement... 

Honestly I have no idea what will happen  could keep sliding, or could rebound quite a bit... just depends on the sentiment, and what direction the market as a whole takes I think.. 

IF the market starts to pick up again and we aren't in for a couple of months of this, then my guess would be that we will see the sp start to rise again on the hopes of the PEL 73 prospect.... I posted over at HC about the possibility of other wells (eg St gabriel II) having a similar problem, and someone said AKK's site has info that says the area has had over 80 successful wells, note that I haven't verified that statement though. 

If the market continues falling, then I think AKK will be in for a rough ride, I suspect a lot of people got the wind knocked out of them today, and will likely have lost confidence. 

Just about everything I'm holding went down today, but I'm only down 10% overall on where I was before Feb 28th... those that hadn't fallen in the last 3 days decided to give up today... bit of a bummer, as I'm down more than the market is on average, but that is no doubt due to holding a number of resources stocks and speccies... 

Tony.


----------



## JWBH01 (5 March 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> IF the market starts to pick up again and we aren't in for a couple of months of this, then my guess would be that we will see the sp start to rise again on the hopes of the PEL 73 prospect.... I posted over at HC about the possibility of other wells (eg St gabriel II) having a similar problem, and someone said AKK's site has info that says the area has had over 80 successful wells, note that I haven't verified that statement though.
> 
> Tony.




Tony,

What is HC?  AKK have apparently got 7 prospects in their portfolio and a few more to come.  Maybe they could have timed their announcement a little later.  If they had the choice don't you think the smart thing would be to hold off on the announcement.  I thought their management team was meant to be a good one?

Most of my stocks went down today but I am looking at this as an opportunity to buy a couple os stock that will bounce back.


----------



## wintermute (6 March 2007)

HC = another share forum Hotcopper (not as friendly as here!  ) ... I frequent a few forums as it is nice to see what is being discussed in different places.  

A trading halt probably would have been a good idea! But such is life......

I just did a graph of the XAO, I reckon it could fall another 5% I was thinking this (general correction) was going to be a short sharp drop and then a bounce, I'm now wondering whether we are in for a repeat of what happened may to aug last year... should hopefully see the XAO bounce of 5400 if it doesn't stop before then.

Tony.


----------



## JWBH01 (6 March 2007)

Another bad day for this one, not sure how much more this can go down.


----------



## JWBH01 (9 March 2007)

Trading halt.  Anyone know anything?  They should have done this before the bad ann about St Gabriel I.  Wonder what's on the cards?


----------



## moneyshot (9 March 2007)

Could a trading halt bring only bad news??? Is it possible something good will happen here? Is it maybe best to try and sell everything as soon as trading recommences on Tuesday??

Any ideas please...

Thanks


----------



## Gundini (9 March 2007)

moneyshot said:
			
		

> Could a trading halt bring only bad news??? Is it possible something good will happen here? Is it maybe best to try and sell everything as soon as trading recommences on Tuesday??
> 
> Any ideas please...
> 
> Thanks




After only having a brief look at this stock, I would have to say the prospect of a positive announcement would be grim. The troubles they have occured with the drilling in St Gabriel's well do seem troublesome.

I suppose the question here would be, "should they risk the 1-1.3 Mil to continue the drilling, when they can't be sure they can reach the required depth?"

They do seem to have sufficient capital to cover the project, so prehaps unlikely to go for a capitol raising, which is good news!

But, given the SP movement since January this year, it is hard to think the Ann could be positive news.   

I so much hope I am wrong, I do not hold the stock, just trying to help out with your question, and wishing all holders the best.

My opinion only and please DYOR


----------



## JWBH01 (9 March 2007)

If the news is negative again, why didn't they ask for a trading halt prior to releasing the ann on the 5th of March, especially when the market was correcting. Wasn't that irresponsible of them as a company?

I don't understand their reasoning for the trading halt.


----------



## rub92me (21 March 2007)

Now back to 20 cents with enough cash to fund further explorations. Sentiment has definitely turned for this one, and management's confidence must have had a few knocks. Now on my watchlist for any sign of a turn after the sell off is complete.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> AKK .....  a quick tour ...  nothing positive, until:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

AKK ... as per above, may be time for a quick trade in 
this one over the next week or so ... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 April 2007)

Hi folks,

... as per above post, AKK looking good, now ... !~! ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 April 2007)

..... nobody else on AKK ... ???

Drilling up a storm ... !~!

happy dayz

 paul


----------



## Bomba (12 April 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> ..... nobody else on AKK ... ???
> 
> Drilling up a storm ... !~!
> 
> ...




the only thing its drilled is a deep hole in a lot of peoples pockets ... lol


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 April 2007)

Hi Bomba,

... and who said Friday 13th was unlucky ... ???

..... took AKK in the weekly tipping contest on shares forum and
so far, AKK has gained more than 70%, in the past 2 days ... !~!

Will post final results, after the end of that contest, on Friday 13042007 ... 

happy trading

   paul



=====


----------



## constable (13 April 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi Bomba,
> 
> ... and who said Friday 13th was unlucky ... ???
> 
> ...




your onto something here yogi. Markets certainly liking the last ann. regarding re-opening gueymard oil well (now that its profitable) ,interesting sell depth on vil !(20%jv)


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 April 2007)

Who said Friday 13th was unlucky ... ???

..... and last week, we took AKK in the weekly tipping 
contest and AKK finished with a gain of more than 52%, 
netting us second spot in the contest ... and a very tight
finish it was too, as the winner was on a 53% gain.

Final results, at the end of that contest, may be found at:

http://www.shares.com.au/forum/showthread.php?p=35210#post35210

happy days

 paul


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 May 2007)

Hi folks,

AKK ... time to be alert for some news and further gains.

Expect positive cycles to focus on AKK, around:

         18-21052007 ..... sharp rally here ... ???

             24052007 ..... minor positive spotlight on AKK 

             31052007 ..... minor news???

             08062007 ..... significant and positive cycle - finances???

        21-25062007 ..... minor aspect here

        28-29062007 ..... significant and negative cycle expected.

Holding AKK.

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... STU employs similar time cycles, but probably delayed
             by one day, compared to AKK.


----------



## Trader Paul (22 July 2007)

Hi folks,

AKK ... free carried in the sidetracking an old well in USA,
so not much downside here ... 

happy days

paul

P.S. ... STU and EBR may be other oilers to fire up, this week ... ???



=====


----------



## tropolite (14 August 2007)

Close to hitting its original entry level price into ASX can anyone see a bright outlook for the rest of 2007 with AKK???  

The last 12mths have been more disappointing than bright, but I'm wondering what others see or have heard?

Cheers


----------



## benwex (16 August 2007)

In a sea of red AKK is up 16%, have i completely lost it!!!


Does anyone still follow this dog?


----------



## tropolite (16 August 2007)

Yep....

I still follow this'n. 

Today AKK announced they were going to do a return visit to one of their drills with a partner company and help them punch through annomolous pressure. Plus a little while back they ann. they were also going to revisit PEL73 again after further information becoming available. So, hopefully with these two plus further developments I'm hoping for an increase and a payout to our patience. IMO of course.

It'd be nice to see more green about than red over the last number of months.

T


----------



## benwex (30 August 2007)

AKK has come out wilth 2 anouncements this morning on the Jeter Branch and Southwest Edwards wells...

It seems the log analysis at Southwest Edwards well has identified thirty feet of potential pay within multiple zones and production casing has been completed to a depth of 12,500 feet.

Anyone have an opimion on this stock??

There share price movement has been a tragedy....

Benwex


----------



## tropolite (30 August 2007)

Hi

I'd agree with you there - it has been a tragedy... but on the other hand the 3 drills that AKK started off with were wildcats and there was a bit of bad luck. PEL73 looks promising imo but personally I'd rather do what they did which was postpone more expensive drilling for PEL73 and concentrate on a couple low risk sites and come back to it later.

I've been entrenched with AKK from the IPO and I still think they are going to take off again. Plus they have other interesting projects to move into.

cheers
Tropolite


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2007)

ann out today:



> testing has commenced of the 30 feet of potential pay at its Southwest Edwards well
> 
> Austin is encouraged by the log results and looks forward to confirming the potential




I posted on these guys in the potential breakout thread, and with this news plus some more to come next week it looks like this could be a good short term play. DYOR


----------



## jammin (14 September 2007)

I find it interesting that the SP moves from 24c to 27c on the commencement of the the test drilling, with the test results to be announced in about a week. Looks like some players moving in early with a view to sell on or prior to the release of the results.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2007)

I picked a few of these up at 21c a couple days ago for a short term trade and am happy holding until the drill results are announced.

I think they have a lot of potential for a relatively new company.


----------



## tropolite (2 October 2007)

Hey all... 

With the latest breaking news of the big oil find in the Cooper Basin (Innamincka Petroleum), from the looks of it in PEL103 in the FLAX locale, and with AKKs PEL105, being just South West of this locale between the Gidgealpa-Merrimelia-Innamncka Ridge and Patchawarra Trough, does anyone else have a sense of expectation about AKKs October exploration??

I'd be interested in hearing other's opinions of this one.
I myself have been checking out independant reports but only new to this, so that is why it would be interesting to hear from others that have a more understanding on these type of reports/geologies. 

cheers
tropolite


----------



## rhombus (26 November 2007)

been watching these the last few days. 

looks like a bit of movement.  

anyone else hold these? i got on late last week.


----------



## prophet174 (27 November 2007)

rhombus said:


> been watching these the last few days.
> 
> looks like a bit of movement.
> 
> anyone else hold these? i got on late last week.




Been holding these for a long time....the current trading halt is their last chance otherwise they will get booted at the agm....very unimpressive management.


----------



## Go Nuke (22 February 2008)

3..2..1...Lift off for AKK shares!!

Wow came home and saw this at nearly 100% up

I wasn't able to read the ann because Adobe is screwed on my computer at the moment, but it must have been good.

Well done to anyone who was holding this baby before today!


----------



## Trader Paul (22 February 2008)

Hi folks,

AKK ..... up more than 90% today and not one comment on this thread !~!

Simply amazing ... 

..... with more positive cycles ahead, we will likely see more interest
in this stock, as well.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Snakey (22 February 2008)

Well a nice rise for AKK up 100% to 42 cents currently after hitting gas and oil on their first hole of their new project.that sounds promising. 56.9mil shares in the company and with a market cap of 22mil there is plenty of upside to this one. no indication of how much oil they have got though...could be droplets... who know at this stage? Sidelines for me for now.


----------



## tropolite (22 February 2008)

One word...


* HAPPY *


It's the FIRST hole in the projected drills from memory... and as the other drills are in the vacinity, 2008 might just be a good year for all those involved with AKK.

With the other projects on the brink too PEL105(?) and perhaps a revisit to Yorke Penninsula - it's all good.

Nice one fellow AKK'ers and congrats on this nice kick off...

Cheers
Tropolite


----------



## Go Nuke (22 February 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> AKK ..... up more than 90% today and not one comment on this thread !~!
> 
> ...



Ah..yes there was Paul...mine..the one right above your post

I jumped in for a bit, but Ive become a very nervous investor/trader over the last few weeks and i was scared into selling out before the close as im worried about a pull back on Monday.

Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Snakey (27 February 2008)

Morning all. well Ive taken up a position in akk this morning as they are very cheap still(i believe) and now that the retrace is complete I think we will see some upside here took a position at average .375  good luck to the holders


----------



## Snakey (4 March 2008)

Akk moving up nicely as expected after consolidation. Nice rise this morning and I would expect a drill and production well update shortly. Still holding here.


----------



## Trader Paul (20 March 2008)

Hi folks,

..... would normally be looking for a positive announcement from AKK
on 21-24033008 ... given that it's Easter, that will likely slow the
reporting process down to 25032008.

Even though the news may be good, the resultant spike in price
may be shortlived and trading will likely be flat, until the next
positive cycles in April 2008:

            21-24032008 ... positive light on AKK

                04042008 ... more positive news expected  here

                08042008 ... another positive cycle (finances?)

           18-22042008 ... 2 cycles ... negative news expected.

                02052008 ... negative cycle

                05052008 ... minor and positive news expected here

            13-15052008 ... aggressive rally expected here

                 23052008 ... minor and positive light

            26-27052008 ... minor and positive

   Looking ahead, July 2008 should also be a good month for AKK.

  More later.

Happy Easter.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (2 May 2008)

Hi folks,

AKK ... as previously posted, we will be alert for positive news on
Monday 05052008, with some further positive cycles, later this month:

        05052008 ... positive news expected

   14-15052008 ... short, aggressive rally ... ???

       23052008 ... minor and positive light on AKK

       27052008 ... minor and positive ... finances???

 ..... expecting July 2008 to be a good month for AKK, as well ... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... holding AKK



==


----------



## Trader Paul (10 May 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> AKK ... as previously posted, we will be alert for positive news on
> Monday 05052008, with some further positive cycles, later this month:
> ...






Hi folks,

AKK ... nice hammer at the end of a price slide, with
increased volume ... would like to see a test of Friday's
low early this week, to give us a better downside candle
count, but that may not happen.

As per post above, expecting a rally mid-week, as an aggressive positive
cycle comes into play ... :

 "13-15052008 ... aggressive rally expected here"

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/akkupdate09052008-1572000.pdf

A close above 38 cents, with volume may signal a
breakout for the next upleg, with a price target
around 63 cents.

have a great weekend

paul

P.S. ... MAK = a big positive move this week, to surprise the market???



=====


----------



## tropolite (24 July 2008)

NICE!

Good news AKK released today that PEL73 is being drilling in 2009! More homework done and with far more confidence, the 'go-ahead' has been announced. This is the Wildcat that caused a ton of interest when AKK first attacked the site (from memory).

I believe this is the sort of news that will help AKK's price from floundering where it's been for months. But that's just my opinion. 

It'd be nice to see that site developed on home soil.

Good luck to all that are still holding.
( ASX 24 July 08 Announcement )

T


----------



## Trader Paul (28 August 2008)

Hi folks,

AKK ... will be alert for some positive news, early next week,
as a couple of positive cycles come out to play ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## jetblack (12 May 2011)

I've blown the cob webs off this thread. The company has released some encouraging announcements today with Niobrara oil flows and further acquisitions in the Niobrara shale and EFS.

Management has changed hands and the company projects look encouraging, what is low price entry into oil shale, no ramp intended but I think you can dismiss all previous posts on AKK as today shows what direction these guys are taking.


----------



## jetblack (13 May 2011)

It's probably just my narcissitic trait , I like to see my nick in on the pages of Aussie stocks plus I just want 85 posts.

Interesting focus from management re: yesterdays announcement, very confident or just a tad of the lily being guilded.
Quote from AKK's anouncement:

"...The company intends to focus on acquiring and developing large blocks with a majority WI of 80% and minimum NRI of 65% for all future projects"

Cant wait to find out where the Nioabara project in the Riockies is , which we will know around first week in June.

DYOR


----------



## jetblack (16 May 2011)

So, due dillegence will be done by first week in June. Where we will know what the deal is with the Niobrara area. Then they have plans to sink a horizontal well for 3.6mil.

AKK are doing a three well program at their Birch acquisition start of July.

Price wise AKK have worked off a pretty strong base since December 2010, with double bottom at 0.025c , with the 0.035 share raising sure it will dilute but if there are results the dilution will be worth it. But you cant knock these guys picking up the EFS area cheaper than EKA and having 4 wells lined up to drill.

They are looking to pay back their commencement project well in less than 6 months, thats not bad and after that its cash flow positive for atleast 3-5years.

Fair enough, there are those waiting for the outcome and I know this is purely speculative but a company with EFS and Niobrara shale is not a bad shot.

Surely, there are others out there with an opinion of this company. Any F/A, T/A or Ougi boarders out there that would like to share their thoughts  .


----------



## jetblack (31 August 2011)

AKK have some great areas to drill, the EFS, Niabora shale and Cooper PEL 105. The share price has been attacked of late and there was great value around that lower 0.02 level, under 0.03 imo is still great entry into this company.

With respect to Dr Hart who I believe has turned the focus and drive of AKK into what I think will be an agressive oil company, no doubt with such focus and contacts that Dr Hart has I would not be surprised to see more high quality executives fill AKK board, Oil Searches Mr Hartley is one, there will probably be others. 

I would not underestimate AKK as I mentioned in a previous post the comapny has turned around. 

This is just my opinion. DYOR.


----------



## tremmas (31 August 2011)

jetblack said:


> AKK have some great areas to drill, the EFS, Niabora shale and Cooper PEL 105. The share price has been attacked of late and there was great value around that lower 0.02 level, under 0.03 imo is still great entry into this company.
> 
> With respect to Dr Hart who I believe has turned the focus and drive of AKK into what I think will be an agressive oil company, no doubt with such focus and contacts that Dr Hart has I would not be surprised to see more high quality executives fill AKK board, Oil Searches Mr Hartley is one, there will probably be others.
> 
> ...




I hold a small parcel in this mob.

Certainly like the new acreage that they have recently sewn up. With drilling to get underway soon, hopefully we will see some more interest start to build up. With any luck we'll see some positive results from the first Eagle Ford well in September!

It's a bit more speculative than the rest of my portfolio, but I'm in for the ride...


----------



## jetblack (31 August 2011)

tremmas, nice to know there is someone else following the company on Aussie Stocks.

Yeah, its speculative, and just on their projects, drilling in the EFS shorty and as soon as the SA Gov release their PEL 105 from current suspension, they will have no choice but to drill it.


Just look at ADE/BPT for nearish-ology.


----------



## jetblack (6 September 2011)

Just like I thought, AKK are filling their board with quality assets, Mr Chris Hodge, X Adelphi who is an expert in the EFS area. Slowly slowly catchy monkey. AKK are building what I believe will be an exceptional oil company.

I can say this, cause I claiming this to be my thread and tremmas cause we only ones that be talkin about AKK, in the last couple of months.


We welcome others to join us.

Drilling very soon.


----------



## jetblack (7 September 2011)

Encouraging volume today, theres a little hurdle to clear the 0.03c level but i think that is getting slowly picked up.

As this stock is pretty thinly posted on in current times I thought I would add my thoughts , take it as an observation as what the company is trying to achieve.

This is just a basic view, AKK have three potentially excellent projects, ( Yes, I know what could be in the ground is highly speculative - but like i said this is basic ).
They are building a competent , experienced and aggressive management, They are cash flow postive from their humble operations, mind you , nothing ground breaking but they are delivering a cash flow.

Here is where I think the market may be a little "holdish" back and that is that their recent cash raising whist being around the $8 - 10 mil mark may not seem adequate to meet AKK's current drilling ambitions.

So. its like a case of the market saying " show me the (more of ) money !" to fund these three great projects cause maybe the $8mil you got is not enough?. Remember AKK will be striving to return 65% from their projects which is far far more than alot of the other peers in the industry. EMR/ETE have raised funds and so has SSN, AUT and EKA, then why could AKK not do the same. Given some of  the results from other companys with a nearology to AKK's projects, EKA and ADE come to mind. Oil shale is a hot play atm.

I'm not ramping this but only gving you my thoughts on the company you DYOR. And this will be post 90 a nice round number.


----------



## tremmas (8 September 2011)

SP starting to move with a bit of volume today.

Looks like interest is picking up as drilling gets closer.

Considering having a look at AKKOB for some leverage - trading at about half a cent with an exercise price of 5.5c, expiry July 12. If (when??) we see good drill results then I'm sure we'll see the 6c mark. Just a thought anyway - given I hold already perhaps not necessary.

jetblack, I imagine you'll be grinning all over the place atm


----------



## jetblack (12 September 2011)

I was just thinking about my previous post, we are about a week from start of drilling in the EFS. Volume has been solid over the last few days, and we are yet a week away from drilling in the EFS. 
However, I keep thinking about PEL105, because if the ground has dried up sufficiently then by rights the SA gov, would release the license from suspension and I would be dead sure that both ADE and AKK would be keen to start drilling ( time will be a factor in promoting the need to drill asap) ( my bet on this is watch for an announcement pertaining to the SA gov as a lead). 
Hence, AKK will still need further funding to drill both PEL105 and Niobara Shale, they rasied 
$8 - 10 mil in a hard market but now the markets got a little more harder, however look at the expertise in management AKK are building up and the areas acquired, this will appeal to larger investors, maybe institutional. I mentioned before that other companys in the EFS and Niobara were able to raise further funding, why not AKK?
Maybe my gut feeling is working overtime.


----------



## jetblack (15 September 2011)

From AKK Institutional Roadshow of 13/9 , "Drilling to commence this month with a back to back 3 well programme testing Austin's Eagle Ford shale acerage. Drilling to commence in Niobrara H1 2012." 

AKK also mention this from their same roadshow "Assessing new venture opportunities - track record of very good deals"
Of course you could read almost anything into that line, but they did grab both the EFS and Niobrara projects for cheap ( whether the market has a price percetion that cheap means not good ) considering what another ASX company paid for acerage in similar area in EFS. But with their roadshow presentation and management strength/expertise and their three current projects, I am beginning to think that the use of "venture opportunities" is that AKK are promoting for a leading major institution or institions taking a postion in the company, thats my opinion , like i said you can read anything into that but it sort of follows from my earlier thinking. 

Hartleys have also put out a research report on AKK, I dont subscribe to them but maybe somebody has read it and could share part of their interest.


----------



## jetblack (4 October 2011)

Heres a link to Hartleys research report.

http://www.austinexploration.com.au/publicdocs/AKK_Initiation_20110914.pdf

This sort of came out of left field re their interest in Europe as most of the focus has been on oil shale in the USA , so,
I flagged their mention of a possible new venture in Europe, which imo would more than likely have the fingerprints of Dr Hart over it, which is only a positive for the company. 
Given Dr Hart's previous work in Europe and contacts,  Also with past talk of Russia having an abundance of Oil and Gas and a pretty tight handle on the market over there with prices, it does not seem like a bad opportunity and good direction to have.

It should be about time AKK start drilling the EFS, i would like to think we get some sort of announcement on this by the weeks end, it seems long overdue.


----------



## jetblack (14 November 2011)

I managed to get hold of the latest Hartley research report on AKK.
Given the recent BPT T/O of ADE, this would no doubt have a positive input on the value of 
PEL105, of which they have given a look through value

From the Hartley report:

"Austin has a 50% working interest in the PEL 105 block, located in the Cooper Basin. The other 50% is held by Adelaide Energy Ltd, which is the subject of a $94m on market, cash bid by Beach Energy Ltd. We have assumed that the majority of the bid value can be ascribed to the Cooper Basin assets, including PEL 105, for their non-conventional potential. This implies look through value net to AKK for PEL 105 of $10m-$15m. The Joint Venture is scheduled to spud the Pirie-1 oil appraisal well, which we now assume will be operated by BPT."

Also 

It looks like AKK will have a seperate listing in the US, I would think this would more than like be a done deal to coincide with their AGM.  Good to see that there is a good possibility of some institutional holders on the books.

Drilling on the EFS finally away, they should be out with reports in the next few days.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2011)

Their Aus-Tex subsidiary has major interests in the States that might not fit BPT. More likely to offer a sum for PEL-105 interests that Austin needs to advance Aus-Tex.


----------



## jetblack (14 November 2011)

I was not thinking about a T/O from BPT (although stranger things have happened).  I know that AKK have held PEL105 for so long that there is a gnawing aching need for PEL105 to be drilled. 



With ADE recent results from their other Cooper Basin area , just on nearology there would be more value to AKK drilling the area. IMO, I think that a nice CR will be on the way from their US listing.


----------



## jetblack (27 January 2012)

Very quiet on this thread, must have the old investors still harbouring resentment towards the company. But that was way in the past. 

The management team have worked extremely hard to shake the remnents of the past.

They are a quality outfit and getting Richard Cottee on board is just smokin hot. What RC will bring to AKK is fantastic.

Like all spec companys we dont know what is in the ground? but then AKK have three quality prospects and further encouraging results from their Kentuky wells.

I know BPT are keen to start drilling PEL105, the 50% value AKK hold was valued by Hartleys at near on 15mil which at that time was the cap for the company, and that just from one of their areas.

This is not a ramp but if you pulled in under the 0.03c well done, i've not changed my opinion. But I just bump this thread back up because its worth while.

It looks like a very black (oil that is) future for AKK.

Heres a link from the SMH
http://www.smh.com.au/business/irrepressible-cottee-in-new-oil-and-gas-venture-20120124-1qfom.html

I'm expecting to hear more from other AKK holders on this thread but then again I'm not.


----------



## Bonk (29 January 2012)

AKK is one to watch ; big volume activity Friday and news coming next week(s) . SP will test 3.9c , and possibly move on further . Stock now has the depth......


----------



## Agentm (8 March 2012)

jetblack said:


> Very quiet on this thread, must have the old investors still harbouring resentment towards the company. But that was way in the past.
> 
> The management team have worked extremely hard to shake the remnents of the past.
> 
> ...





ok... i am not a holder but real curious..  this is a repost i put on another forum..

perhaps as very upbeat supporter, you could help me understand the strategy of presenting hocus-pocus like this to investors???

i was looking at the investor presentation released on 20th  feb 2102

few questions

on  page 6 they presented to domestic and international institutional and  sophisticated investors a picture of their share price and volume









when  i look at it, they are saying their average sp is above .043 from april  to july 2011 with a few peaks above .045 and paeking to .047.. it then  went below .04 and gained over .04 in september 2011 and in the recent  months to february and including february 2011 they show .043


at  the same time they are giving a very fair 0.029 cents which would seem  like a bargain when you look at the sp being above .043 when they  presented to the brokers..

but was it?  is my commsec price graph more accurate a picture and representation of the real closing prices?

why would you present such a picture to domestic and international institutional and sophisticated investors?

imho  the presentation misrepresented the actual sp by a considerable margin,  so did the investors pay a premium way too high compared to what was  being represented to them by AKK?


----------



## jetblack (21 March 2012)

Did not see your post Agent, I had written a lengthy reply but lost it when sending. Anyway to answer your 2.9c I can only sumise from the previous CR' during the 12mth period.

AKK originally had a 3.5c DR with attaching options which raised $10mil, this was used to purchase EFS and Niobrara. During the later part of 2011 and into 2012, we had the markets spooked about GFC number 8 and the on and off Greece problem. I believe AKK were offered under 2.5 for further capital. They were not going to settle for such an amount.

Dr Hart and Mr Cottee were previous collegues, RC was presented with the companys projects and he made his own decision based on the potential these projects have. 

Given the RC success was QCG there are alot of investors who follow him, imo the 2.9 is fair value representing under 50% of that 12 month average, but then how much of that is due to RC joining AKK.

Anyway AKK have $25mil cash now the concentration is the oil in the ground, and debt equity finance.

I don't mind being a supporter, my hand was open in my very first post, I'm not fanatical only that i thought there might be other posters who may share the same thoughts about the company.

Lets see how we go.


----------



## jetblack (13 June 2012)

Well, what does one say, stocks go up and they come back down again, albeit a bit further....well maybe a little further still. 
Cash backing buying at these levels, to be expected with specs, especially with the news around Europe.

News has been tight and probably alot to do with RC strategy on quality not quantity, but I think that is taking it a little to literal as there is still outstanding news still to get from EFS and their other wells. This is more a traders problem / nightmare they are not known for patience.AKK  would prefer stable holders on their books, this is one way of atleast achieving part of it.

Nice to see the Niobrara finally getting the drill. IMO this is the one to watch.

and here is a little about the #30 rig and Les Wilson 
Courtesy www.leswilsoninc.com


Les Wilson's rotary and service rigs are of the finest quality and maintained to ensure durability and longevity. Our rigs are fully equipped with cutting edge technology to better serve our clients, employees, and the environment. We are continuously working to keep our equipment up-to-date and modern



Rig #30
Rig 30 is a 2008 Crown 1000. It is equipped with a Crown 1000 draw works, two 680 HP Detroit Diesel Series 60 engines, Allison 5860 transmission, Eaton Hydro brake, a Crown 118’ 440,000 lb. Derrick, a Tesco 250 HXI 700 Top Drive. The rig sits on a 200 ton substructure that has 11’ of clearance underneath the rotary beam, a 11” Hydril annular, 11” double ram 5000 lb B. O. P. The mud system for the rig includes 3 F1000 Triplex Pumps, Dual Vortex Linear Shale Shakers, 12 cone desilter and 3 cone desander, 850 bbl capacity steel pits, a 60 bbl. slug tank, and a 150 bbl. Trip pit. The rig is equipped with a Pason automatic driller recorder system.

Thats sounds like confidence 

19 miles of seismic from Conco, would like to get more info on that one.


----------



## jetblack (29 August 2012)

I think i must own all the shares in the company, no one intrested now in this company?

Yesterdays strong announcement, and this mornings Gustavason report. (copied below)

Enjoy.

Gustavson Associates Independent Resources Report 
• Independent consultant Gustavson Associates has confirmed the potential of Austin 
Exploration’s two flagship projects in Colorado and Texas. 
• The international oil, gas and mining consultant makes P50 (50% probability) 
ultimate recovery estimates of 31.28 Million barrels of oil and 66.53 Billion cubic feet 
of gas at the Company’s two flagship properties in Colorado and Texas 
• Company fully funded to meet its June 30 2013 drilling commitments 
• Company controls 93.5% of 5000 acres in Texas and 85% of 11,500 acres in Colorado 
Austin Exploration (ASX:AKK) has received the independent consultant’s report from Gustavson Associates 
covering resource estimates of the Company’s flagship projects in Colorado and Texas. 
Gustavson’s analysis estimated reserves ranging from P90 probability figures of 22.3 million barrels of oil and 
40.5 billion cubic feet of gas to P10 probability figures of 45.87 million barrels of oil and 114.9 billion cubic feet 
of gas. 
A summary of the Gustavson analysis is presented below and an executive summary is attached to this report: 

Estimated Ultimate Oil 
Recovery 
MMBbl ( Million Barrels)
Cum 
Production, 
MMBbl 
Oil Resources, 
MMBbl (Million Barrels)
Solution Gas Resources, BSCF
Billion cubic feet 
P90 P50 P10 P90 P50 P10 P90 P50 P10
Birch Prospect 5.36 9.53 17.51 0.19 5.17 9.34 17.32 21.41 42.01 82.99 
Pathfinder Prospect 16.94 21.76 28.36 16.94 21.76 28.36 19.09 24.52 31.96 
TOTAL 22.30 31.28 45.87 22.11 31.09 45.68 40.51 66.53 114.95 Listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (“AKK”) and the OTC-QX International in the USA (AUN-XY) 
ACN 114 198 471
3 
ABOUT AUSTIN EXPLORATION: 
Austin Exploration is an Oil and Gas Company with assets in Australia and the United States. Austin has strategically 
shifted its core focus towards non-conventional shale exploration in the United States. The Company has now established a 
major presence in two of America’s most prolific oil and gas basins. Austin controls more than 11,000 acres in Colorado in 
the Niobrara Shale and over 5,000 acres in Texas in the Eagle Ford Shale and the Austin Chalk. Austin has producing oil 
and gas wells in Texas, Mississippi and Kentucky. Austin also has a highly prospective Oil and Gas Licence, PEL 105, in the 
Cooper Basin of South Australia. The company’s wholly owned US Subsidiary, Aus-Tex Exploration Inc, turned cash flow 
positive in January 2011. To face future opportunities, Austin has strengthened it board and management teams. Austin is 
listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX code: AKK) and on the OTC-QX International in the United States (AUNXY). 
DISCLAIMER: 
This announcement contains or may contain “forward looking statements” within the meaning of Section 27A of the Securities Act of1933 and Section 
21B of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934. Any statements that express or involve discussions with respect to predictions, expectations, beliefs, plans, 
projections, objectives, goals, assumptions or future events or performance are not statements of historical fact and may be “forward looking 
statements.” Forward looking statements are based on expectations, estimates and projections at the time the statements are made that involve a
number of risks and uncertainties which could cause actual results or events to differ materially from those presently anticipated. Forward looking 
statements in this action may be identified through the use of words such as “expects”, “will,” “anticipates,” “estimates,” “believes,” or statements 
indicating certain actions “may,” “could,” or “might” occur.Preliminary Resources Evaluation Report
Birch and Pathfinder Prospects
Burleson County, Texas, and
Fremont and Custer Counties, Colorado
Prepared on Behalf of
Austin Exploration, Limited
August 27, 2012
Submitted Byreliminary Resources Evaluation Report
Birch and Pathfinder Prospects
Burleson County, Texas, and
Fremont and Custer Counties, Colorado
Prepared on Behalf of
Austin Exploration, Limited
August 27, 2012
Letha C. Lencioni
Registered Petroleum Engineer
State of Colorado #29506
Submitted By:1. EXECUTIVE SUMMARY
Gustavson Associates LLC (the Consultant) has been retained by Austin Exploration Limited
(the Client, Aus-Tex) to prepare a Report regarding the reserves and resources underlying the 
acreage position owned by Aus-Tex in the states of Texas, Colorado, Kentucky, and Missippi. 
This Preliminary Report presents the resource estimates for the two largest assets, the Birch 
Prospect in Burleson County, Texas; and the Pathfinder Prospect in Fremont and Custer 
Counties, Colorado. This Report is limited to a report on the reserves and potential undiscovered 
oil and gas resources underlying the acreage position. This Report does not attempt to place a 
value thereon. 
The Birch Prospect comprises 5,000 +/- gross and net acres, with the primary targets being 
horizontal wells in the Eagle Ford Shale and the Austin Chalk. The Austin Chalk has produced 
192 MBO from four vertical wells, now inactive, on this property, and numerous horizontal 
wells in neighboring counties. The Eagle Ford produces from several wells in Burleson County. 
Our resources estimates were based on a probability distribution of expected ultimate recovery 
(EUR) based on analysis of the performance of these wells, and the likely number of locations to 
be drilled in the prospect area.
The Pathfinder Prospect comprises 11,560 +/- gross and net acres, with the primary target being 
horizontal Niobrara wells. Historical production from the Pierre Shale in the Florence Field has 
occurred from this property, but is not considered a major target for further development. No 
horizontal Niobrara wells have been produced nearby. Resource estimates for this prospect were 
based on a probability distribution of expected ultimate recovery (EUR) based on analysis of the 
performance of horizontal Niobrara wells located elsewhere in Colorado and Wyoming, and the 
likely number of locations to be drilled in the prospect area. Resource estimates are summarized 
below.
Cum 
Production, 
MMBbl
90 50 10 90 50 10 90 50 10
Birch Prospect 5.36 9.53 17.51 0.19 5.17 9.34 17.32 21.41 42.01 82.99
Pathfinder Prospect 16.94 21.76 28.36 0.00 16.94 21.76 28.36 19.09 24.52 31.96


----------



## jetblack (15 September 2012)

This is my 100th post and to celibrate this massive milestone for me , I'll be cooking with gas and baking a frggin huge Texas Tea Cake. ,,, I'll be eating this one on my own.

I expect some institutional interest with feelers out over the next few months.  

Solid announcement yesterday with flow testing due over next week.......and this is just the EFS.


----------



## Miner (15 September 2012)

jetblack said:


> This is my 100th post and to celibrate this massive milestone for me , I'll be cooking with gas and baking a frggin huge Texas Tea Cake. ,,, I'll be eating this one on my own.
> 
> I expect some institutional interest with feelers out over the next few months.
> 
> Solid announcement yesterday with flow testing due over next week.......and this is just the EFS.




Don't be under despair.
I have put some small stake on AKK and so far it has not gone south.


----------



## jetblack (15 September 2012)

Miner said:


> Don't be under despair.
> I have put some small stake on AKK and so far it has not gone south.




I was getting to feel like the Omega Man on this thread. 

I knew Aristotle loves Texas Tea Cake, over 10,000 feet of it.

And I was going to save my 101st post as a gloat report.

Any more AKK holders out there.


----------



## jetblack (20 September 2012)

This Birch 3 well seems pretty amazing, AKK have put int place a 4000foot horizontal dont know how many stages that will be, maybe 10??

But I was reviewing AKK 's report into the Birch acquisition and the that AKK are using the "Highway frac" method which is expected to double production methods (dont know if that is the same for the Austin Chalks, but assume it is) , and this from the report which if is even half close , shapes up to be a pretty good ride.

"Based on discussion with Schlumberger and a major Company engineer we believe a rate of 125 Bbl initial production per stage of horizontal fracture is reasonable. Schlumberger claims their “Hiway” fracture protocol will increase production by 35% for each fracture stage executed, thus in a horizontal well with ten fracture stages, we expect a possible 125bbl times 10 Stages times 1.35 = 1687.5 Bbl initial production."

Here is the link to the report,
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110707/pdf/41zn8hyzgcr96y.pdf

Not long to go for the flow test.


----------



## jetblack (20 September 2012)

AKK are modeling the Birch 3 well on Christico Petroleums Tharp Unit 1 Well,




as per AKK announcement 28th August 2012,

but given this well was drilled in 1990 , drilling methods since have obviously improved,

from the announcement

"The nearest well to the Birch #3 Well, the Christico Tharp Unit #1 well, was drilled in 1990 and is approximately
1km away. This well produced approx 117,277 barrels of oil and 1,027,517 MCF ( 1.027Bcf) of gas from the
Austin Chalk. The initial signs from the B3 well are that the two wells should have similar production
capabilities. Based on the large volumes produced by the Christico well, the Company’s engineering team has
replicated the design of this well."


----------



## Miner (21 September 2012)

jetblack said:


> AKK are modeling the Birch 3 well on Christico Petroleums Tharp Unit 1 Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what the latest clarification note published in ASX last night meant ?
Are they trying to suppress speculation or some real surprise like PCL ?


----------



## mr. jeff (23 September 2012)

Miner said:


> what the latest clarification note published in ASX last night meant ?
> Are they trying to suppress speculation or some real surprise like PCL ?




Looking at the price action AKK have definitely gained interest again. If it can move through that 3c level the game may be back on. Will be watching; with the little research I have done, they seem to have pretty decent chances of good oil.


----------



## tremmas (31 October 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Looking at the price action AKK have definitely gained interest again. If it can move through that 3c level the game may be back on. Will be watching; with the little research I have done, they seem to have pretty decent chances of good oil.




Still waiting on an initial production rate from Birch #3 which there was a lot of fanfare about during drilling.

A big concern is whether they can come up with some decent black stuff before running out of $$$. According to the latest quarterly, they burned through $9 mil last quarter and are forecasting another $4 mil expenditure next quarter. With $11m cash remaining, they wouldn't want to go to the market without any serious drill results!

Otherwise management have been kicking a lot more goals lately. With reduced operating costs and some potentially game-changing drilling happening it will be interesting to see the result.

It does feel tightly wound to me at the moment and seems like it could break either way pretty quickly depending on news???


----------



## Miner (28 May 2014)

Jet Black - where are you ?
I am sure AKK followers are sitting tight to see the oil flow analysis.
However within a time frame of 13 days AKK PRODUCED  four reports - three on production side and one in SPP side. see attached files.

All very promising. More promising the volume of shares transacted in last two days following a little know investment news article on AKK recommending to buy the SPP. It is likely that after this heavy transaction there will be a correction on AKK price and the SPP will be settled by 2nd June. The volume of shares transacted were 342000 on 23 May then 83 million shares on 26 May, 32 Million shares on 27 May and only 5 Million shares transacted on 28 May. Punters are booking profit (??) .

Once the revenue from all three reports gets cashed into the June quarterly report hopefully will bring some hope to the believers.

I am still holding little small sum and hoping to exercise the SPP with a risk of no increase in 1 cent price as a most pessimistic view after SPP closes.

DYOR and any thoughtful critical analysis on AKK will be appreciated from the experts.

Cheers


----------



## tradernor (29 July 2014)

Let's see how things will play out for AKK in Eagle Ford. Hopefully, they will release some positive drilling results from their JV with Halcon very soon.


----------



## tradernor (29 July 2014)

Hopefully, AKK's Eagle Ford results will be as good as Lonestar's ones. LNR drills the Eagle Ford too and its stock has risen 100% since "Value Digger" that author from Seeking Alpha recommended it in his "Top Idea" article in early June.

"Value Digger" recommends Epsilon Energy (EPS.TO) from Toronto in his latest "Top Idea" that was out this morning in Seeking Alpha. Epsilon Energy drills the sweet spot of the Marcellus shale and his target is 250% from the current levels, according to his article below:



http://seekingalpha.com/article/234...-next-big-energy-play-load-epsilon-energy-now




We will see.


----------



## adds4 (8 February 2015)

Oils crashed and so has akks stock. Is there any value in Akk left now, with this low oil price?


----------



## adds4 (8 January 2016)

Been suspended for a while now?


----------



## pilots (22 September 2016)

This dog is still barking for more money, bet the punters who got out years ago are happy.


----------



## adds4 (18 December 2016)

pilots said:


> This dog is still barking for more money, bet the punters who got out years ago are happy.




Akk buy Florence oil field, for 2m. Oh dear, its only producing 54 BOD. Another cr too


----------



## System (19 June 2017)

On June 19th, 2017, Austin Exploration Limited (AKK) changed its name and ASX code to Fremont Petroleum Corporation Limited (FPL).


----------



## greggles (1 December 2017)

Bad news for Fremont Petroleum today. This afternoon they announced that remediation operations on the Bird #13-18 well have not been successful. The result: FPL down 44.44% to 0.5c.

Further attempts to produce from the well will recommence in April 2018.


----------



## greggles (18 March 2019)

Up, up and away for FPL commencing on 8 March following news that strong oil and gas flows had been encountered on the JW Powell #23-25 well. 

This was followed up with an announcement this morning that initial oil production rate on the JW Powell #23-25 well is 220 BOE/day. The well recorded a peak gas flow rate of 2.1 MMcf/day but this was choked back to allow for oil production.


----------



## Ann (5 June 2019)

Up 30% today...

*Fremont Petroleum hits crude oil in Colorado well*

Oil and gas junior Fremont Petroleum (ASX: FPL) has hit crude oil while drilling its Amerigo Vespucci #1 well in Colorado, United States.

The company today announced it has ‘tripped out’ (removed) all 199 joints of drill string that were used to drill the well to its total depth of 5,977 feet (1,822m) and found that 154 of the strings totalling 4,620ft (1408m) were “covered in crude oil”. More...

“Early indications are that the well has intersected a significant fracture network that is producing crude oil under pressure which is liberating into and up the wellbore,” Fremont stated.

This news follows Fremont’s announcement earlier this week that the well had encountered strong oil and gas shows throughout the bottom 1,000ft (305m) of the production section.


----------



## System (12 July 2021)

On July 12th, 2021, Fremont Petroleum Corporation Limited (FPL) changed its name and ASX code to AXP Energy Limited (AXP).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2021)

AXP ENERGY Limited (ASX: AXP) (formerly Fremont Petroleum Corporation Limited) is an oil & gas production and development company with operations in Colorado, Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee and Virginia. 

AXP’s focus is to aggressively grow daily production by improving current asset performance and opportunistically acquiring onshore USA oil & gas assets with the following characteristics:
- producing conventional oil & gas wells; 
- production that can be enhanced through low-cost field operations and workovers; 
- leases which are held by production and which do not require ongoing drilling commitments; and 
- economies of scale which can be achieved by acquiring and carrying out similar enhancement strategies on contiguous or nearby fields with similar characteristics.


----------

